# How to EQ EZdrummer??



## serchnetx

hi guys, how can i apply some EQ to the EZ drummer? apart from the mixer that already has... can i EQ every piece individually?? i really need some help. if you have some tutorial, some link, something.. i'll really appreciate it


----------



## mnemonic

i'm not sure if its the same for all programs, or what program you're using for recording, but this is how i do it in cubase sx3

go to the mixer, and on output, select which track you want to put each piece of the kit on







and then in cubase at the bottom i can select which fx i want to apply to that track.







only thing thats really bugging me about dfh ezdrummer right now, is how i can't put a seperate eq on the room mic for the kick, and seperate eq on the room mic for the snare, cos to get a good kick sound, it makes my snare sound thin and lame, and to get a good snare sound, it makes my kick sound loose like a deflating baloon. damn room mic! D:<


----------



## Roundhouse_Kick

you can download multiple output templates from the website, which will automatically send the drums to different channels in your DAW for processing/eq/etc!

You can find them here http://www.toontrack.com/free_downloads.asp , just select which hose program you are using, and dowload the template which you can import into your sessions!


----------



## sakeido

mnemonic said:


> only thing thats really bugging me about dfh ezdrummer right now, is how i can't put a seperate eq on the room mic for the kick, and seperate eq on the room mic for the snare, cos to get a good kick sound, it makes my snare sound thin and lame, and to get a good snare sound, it makes my kick sound loose like a deflating baloon. damn room mic! D:<



You can't even do that with Superior. Good kick and snare sounds should also come 90% from the snare and kick channels.. I usually EQ the room mic to improve the sound of the cymbals, not the drums, and then use good reverb VSTs to add some body to the snare


----------



## Rachmaninoff

I like to use EZdrummer with its default EQing (which is very good IMO), and then apply effects at DAW.
The best thing on EZdrummer is its simplicity, it's great how you have a drumkit out-of-the-pocket.


----------



## MF_Kitten

i like to make separate tracks, and make each track only have one part of the kit.

i eq the snare by simply lowering the hell out of the 200 hz range, then i eq it. 

kick needs some lowering in the 300 hz range, some more high end, and some more 63 hz.

i then suck a certain frequency from the room mic, where the kick drum´s room sound is all gutsy/midsy as hell, and then that´s it.


----------



## mnemonic

sakeido said:


> You can't even do that with Superior. Good kick and snare sounds should also come 90% from the snare and kick channels.. I usually EQ the room mic to improve the sound of the cymbals, not the drums, and then use good reverb VSTs to add some body to the snare



ah damn. i'll just have to work on it some more then, haha.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate

what does daw stand for guys?


----------



## stuh84

7 Strings of Hate said:


> what does daw stand for guys?



Digita Audio Workstation


----------



## Thomas

For my Master of Puppets competition entry ( http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/1079199-post57.html ) I ended up using three different instances of EZDrummer (one for the kick and toms, one for the snare, and one for the cymbals, chinas, crashes, and whatnot), each assigned to its own track but sharing the same MIDI track. I think It is the only way to get full control of the sound, since EZDrummer thinks in mics, and many of the mics pick of multiple parts of the drumkit.


----------



## serchnetx

Guys.. you are SO cool, thanks, i'm really learning in this forum! by the way i'm using cubase SX3


----------



## MrRedRaider

Yep, thats generally how these programs are. There are no right and no wrong ways to do the drums, as long as they sound good in the end. I have DFH2, which is a major pain in the ass to figure out.. hence not having "EZ" in front of it  Next time I get back into doing drums, I will probably do what Thomas said. Have fun, and dont forget to post your clips!


----------



## zimbloth

I'm used to using BFD, but I got EZDrummer w/ the EZX DFH expansion to try. I'm having a major problem. Whenever I load the presets (ie: thrash, metal, etc) it works fine but when I try to load the 'death' preset it always crashes the program. I tried updating to version 1.10 but it didn't help. Does this happen to anyone else?

Also, can any of these programs used custom samples? I got some Andy Sneap stuff that I'd like to try.


----------



## Thomas

zimbloth said:


> I'm used to using BFD, but I got EZDrummer w/ the EZX DFH expansion to try. I'm having a major problem. Whenever I load the presets (ie: thrash, metal, etc) it works fine but when I try to load the 'death' preset it always crashes the program. I tried updating to version 1.10 but it didn't help. Does this happen to anyone else?


Those presets are actually mixer settings along with the drumkit set-up, and you can manually tweak EZDrummer to get the exact same set-up/settings.

It is not very hard to get decent-sounding drums out of EZDrummer/DFH. I usually first decide which drumkit I want to use. My choice depends on the scenario; for metal, the DFH one is not a bad choice. Then I tweak the different drumkit parts, select the sounds I want. To me, the kick drum and the snare are the most critical parts. Once I have approximately what I am looking for, I go into the mixer. As I mentioned above, EZDrummer thinks in microphones (as if you were mixing a real drumkit), and this allows you to get a large variety of sounds from the exact same drumkit set-up. There are lots of options, just tweak the different knobs and see what works best for you.


----------

